
Ubuntu 20.04 login loop after installing Chrome Remote Desktop - jackpea
https://jkpe.net/ubuntu-20-login-loop-chrome-remote-desktop-rdp/
======
basicplus2
Is it an oxymoron installing chrome on Ubuntu?

